# [SOLVED] Edit config.nt in Windows 7



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

I need to increase the files in dos to 99 and add buffers. Windows 7 does not recognize "edit config.nt" as a command prompt. I am running IE9. 
I have an older dos based program that I need to be able to run and it won't work without this modification. I need suggestions on how to do this.
Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

Are you running Windows 7 x64 or x86?

16-bit apps won't run under x64.


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

I'm not sure,, it's a brand new laptop just purchased this week.


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

64 Bit


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

I really need to solve this problem. I have a dos program that I need to be able to run on this work system for the next couple months,, then I can get rid of it.


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

Help anyone, please


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

16 bit dos programs won't run in Win 7 64 bit, if it's Win 7 pro, or Ultimate you can run in XP mode, if it's home premium you'll need to run it a VM ware Virtual machine or possibly MS Virtual PC in the dos environment(not positive that'll work).


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

How do i find out if it's pro or home ?

But basically you're saying that this old dos program I have won't run on the new system even if I get into dos??


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

I believe it's home


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

In general the answer is yes - you can boot a DOS system on 64-bit hardware. However, as with all things, the devil is in the details. The various DOS architectures are very simple creatures and don't support a lot of expandability - for example, device drivers. Yeah, there are some you can load (mouse or memory for example) but if your hard drive controller is not seen as a simple IDE controller by DOS then it won't be recognized and won't work.
Also please do keep in mind that you've oversimplified slightly, as the various DOS flavors are 16-bit architecture and not 32-bit architecture. I can see the possibility that any given 64-bit platform won't run 16-bit code well or at all.


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

i want to get into dos,,, change the files=40 to files=99 and add buffers=20

But because this is a 64 bit system,,, even that won't allow my program to run? It sounds like i'm going to have to run both my old computer and new one.... not a happy thought.....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

Win7 is not built on Dos, it's not there.


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

is it possible to downgrade my OS to allow this to happen?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

The answer may be to run it in Dosbox> DOSBox, an x86 emulator with DOS
Or Upgrade to Win7 Professional and run the program in Windows Virtual PC .
Windows Virtual PC: Home Page

Down grading to XP which is nearing end of active support is getting harder and hard as component manufactures are not writing device drivers run newer hardware on XP.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

64 bit hardware will support DOS programs but only if it is running a 32 bit OS. 64 bit operating systems do not support DOS programs at all. The only way to do this is running a virtual machine such as DosBox, VirtualBox, VirtualPC, or XP mode if your edition of Windows 7 supports it. Except for DosBox and XP mode you would need to install a legal copy of a DOS capable OS on the virtual machine.

The only downgrade you could do would be to install a 32 bit OS and that means a clean install of the OS and all programs. Even so there is no guarantee this would work. Modern 32 bit operating systems do not fully support DOS applications.


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

Thank you all for your help... i'm such a non-tech


----------



## Clard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Edit config.nt in Windows 7*

I'm hoping to be done with the dos program in June,, so I think i'll just have to run both until then.....


----------

